# Can't delete e mails



## wilsonmian (Aug 13, 2008)

Which email client or account you are using?


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*email can't delete???*



wilsonmian said:


> Which email client or account you are using?


I have comcast internet service and using Outlook express 6 for email

Deck hand


----------



## Final Notice (Aug 9, 2011)

so what happened after all? lol


----------

